# Thank you Jeff



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Jeff, I just wanted to say thanks for offering this forum. I for one find that my darkest hours are the times when I am suffering with the GERD (in combination with IBS) It is great to be able to talk to other with simular problems. THANKS


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Jeff....Ditto to what was said above. Your work is much appreciated!!!,,,,,,Gar


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Another ditto!


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Jeff, Saying thank you seems not adequate to what you deserve. As a new member I feel I have a better life because I am not alone and because I can communicate my problems with others. You are great. Tanya.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

You are very welcome.Glad that you found us.







Jeff


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Just wanted also to thank you Jeff for this board. I believe the only long term relief for IBS and Acid Reflux will come from fellow members sharing their experiences and insights on what worked for them!!!


----------

